# How do u clean Nickel Plated parts?



## akikuro (Mar 14, 2009)

ANy tips on what to use? I have a old Seiss light and wondering what to use.
I've heard ammonia is perhaps a good solution?


----------



## woundedknee (Mar 20, 2009)

Nevr-Dull works excellent, get it at Pep Boys.


----------

